# Any Wm timeshares that allow dogs?



## PClapham (Nov 6, 2020)

I just posted on Windham with this question -
We have an Aussie and wonder where we can go with him.
thanks
Anita


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 6, 2020)

Hi Anita.  This is quoted from the WorldMark website:

"Animals or pets may not be brought onto any WorldMark resort property, including in any type of vehicle. Exceptions are made for service animals assisting people with disabilities recognized by the ADA, such as seeing-eye dogs."

Dave


----------



## PClapham (Nov 6, 2020)

DaveNV said:


> Hi Anita.  This is quoted from the WorldMark website:
> 
> "Animals or pets may not be brought onto any WorldMark resort property, including in any type of vehicle. Exceptions are made for service animals assisting people with disabilities recognized by the ADA, such as seeing-eye dogs."
> 
> Dave


Thanks.


----------



## patdouma (Nov 7, 2020)

We were at Worldmark Seventh Mountain in Bend, OR this past September and I can tell you they welcome dogs.  The resort had doggie stations throughout the grounds equipped with doggie bags and small garbage cans.  We saw plenty of customers with their dogs.  I'm just guessing that means Worldmark doesn't own all the units there.


----------



## bizaro86 (Nov 7, 2020)

patdouma said:


> We were at Worldmark Seventh Mountain in Bend, OR this past September and I can tell you they welcome dogs.  The resort had doggie stations throughout the grounds equipped with doggie bags and small garbage cans.  We saw plenty of customers with their dogs.  I'm just guessing that means Worldmark doesn't own all the units there.



Yeah, some mixed resorts the other units have different rules. But if the OP has a worldmark unit they can't take a pet.


----------



## ecwinch (Nov 7, 2020)

Yes, as Biz notes, mixed-use resorts where there are other ownerships interests other than WMtC's ownership, you may see dogs. WM Seventh Mountain is one of those resorts, where there are fractional owners whose units have different rules regarding rules.

But in terms of pets (not service animals), they are not allowed in WM units under the Declaration. So not even the BoD could make a change to allow them.


----------

